# Pista, Langster, fuji



## Braap! (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking for opinions on entry level track bikes. Bike will be used for track only. Not a fixie mystic or even hardcore cyclist. My main ride is a 300 cc spanish dirtbike. I do like to peddle now and again and they run a velo series at a local go kart oval in town so why not. I'm partial to steel and already have a bianchi veloce. I got to test ride a langster which seemed fine but i don't really know anything about track bikes. the pista is miles ahead in the looks department but i haven't ridden one. same with the fuji. I don't have the lungs to actually be competitive, do it mostly for excersize. Still would like a track specific bike. Proper geometry etc etc. Anyone have time on more than one of these bikes for a contructive comparo 
Thanks.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

The Pista has track geometry but the Fuji doesn't (maybe just in the fork rake) and the Langster is aluminum. If I were you, I'd go for the Pista.


----------



## dave66 (Jan 3, 2006)

*have a fuji and love it except...*

they did a factory recall on the back wheel that came with my 2006 bike - fuji game me a whole new wheel so kudos to them on the customer service side.
i ride it as commuter but i believe it has full on track geometry like the pista. 

even tho i am happy with my ride, i would probably go with the pista as well but just because i already have a fuji!


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

Unless they changed their geometry from '04, the Fuji Track has geometry more similar to a road bike (slacker seat and head tube angles). As said, the only angle that appears 'track-like' is the fork rake/offset. I believe it is only 38mm.


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

The Langster has a road geometry, and feels like it has slacker angles than my aluminum TCR. The Langster also ships with brake levers, calipers, road bars, and a freewheel, all of which is wasted money if you want to race track. For the purists, the Langster is eliminated by virtue of its cable stops. At the very least, you'd have to remove the brakes and purchase a track cog.

That said, I have a 2004 Langster, and I love it for urban commuting, but I only paid $400. I think the Bianchi and the Fuji are better values. You should also check out the KHS Flite 100, and maybe find out if IRO (www.irocycle.com) will ship internationally. If they do, they're a great company, and they make quality bikes.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*ebay*

normally you can find new track bikes on ebay at really low prices 
and my guess is - all are made in the same factories anyway


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

KHS Flite 100, is cheaper, has pretty much the identical parts to the Bianchi, has a way better color. The kick is it has a traditional style flat crown luged track fork!


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Jamieshankland said:


> KHS Flite 100, is cheaper, has pretty much the identical parts to the Bianchi, has a way better color. The kick is it has a traditional style flat crown luged track fork!


I like the look of the KHS a lot. I didn't really consider it when I was looking a couple months ago since I was looking for a bike to ride on the street, but they look sweet for the track.


----------



## kerley (Jan 18, 2006)

The Langster does not have road gemometry. I ride a 56 and the geometry is 74 head angle, 74.25 seat angle and a fork rake of 40mm. That is tighter than usual road geometry.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*Mercier Kilo TT*



 Jamieshankland said:


> KHS Flite 100, is cheaper, has pretty much the identical parts to the Bianchi, has a way better color. The kick is it has a traditional style flat crown luged track fork!



I was looking at the Mercier Kilo TT on ebay for under $350
and several posters on assorted boards said this is exactly the same bike as the KHS
as you point out the fork crown - I can see why


----------

